# Cockatiel attacking mirror



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ive noticed rocko is always attacking his mirror his crest goes down which is a sign of aggression and then he pecks at the bell thats attached to the mirror:grey tiel:


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

He thinks its another Cockatiel, personally I wouldn't have a mirror in with the birds......Steve


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

So should i remove it and does that mean he wouldnt like another bird


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

If he was mine yes, BUT, I'm not very experienced so others may have a better plan, like reducing his time with the mirror, so hold on for a few more replies...It may not mean that, it may just be that the other bird (his reflection) isn't reacting how he expects or wants, but again more experienced folks may have better advice, Steve


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't like mirrors and birds, they can mess with them. Some get obsessed with them. 

Having one like occasionally during out of cage time is ok, but I advise having him get any longer than 30 minutes with it. I don't even give mine mirrors, although sometimes as something to peck at while they're out. Use sparingly


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> I don't like mirrors and birds, they can mess with them. Some get obsessed with them.
> 
> Having one like occasionally during out of cage time is ok, but I advise having him get any longer than 30 minutes with it. I don't even give mine mirrors, although sometimes as something to peck at while they're out. Use sparingly


He hasnt been playing with his other toys or coming out of the cage because of it i removed it and hes back to normal now i dont know if u saw my other thread about is rocko jealous of my new hamster because hes getting aggressive with me i think that was also because of the mirror well anyways hes happy and back to normal hes starting to become more tame than when i first got him lol


----------



## Mscute444 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Da mirror*

I think you should get rid of the mirror; I'm not an expert, but it might make him a little more aggressive towards other cockatiels.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Some people like mirrors, some don't. I don't have them because I have enough birds to keep each other company  Some folks feel mirrors are okay for short periods of time. I wouldn't leave the mirror in the cage for very long - 30 minutes is a good estimate. They can be quite aggressive with it. While beating up on toys is normal (and recommended for the sake of letting out mental frustration!), cockatiels can get obsessed with them to the point they may prefer the mirror to other birds' company.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

i removed it and he seems much happier now thanks everyone


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Glad I read this thread. I was thinking whether or not to buy one. Crossed it off my list now.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly said:


> Glad I read this thread. I was thinking whether or not to buy one. Crossed it off my list now.


 lol  :grey tiel:


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Each bird is different. Baby Boy used to pay only occasional attention to his reflection - I think he was thinking "I really _am_ a handsome bird!" then he'd go on his way to something else. On the other hand, there are birds who really don't know what to make of it all. Yesterday, Percy tried to jump off my arm onto the arm in the bathroom mirror - that didn't work. My arm was really close to the mirror so he didn't fall or get hurt but he sure was surprised! (So was I - I didn't expect that move.) You just have to see how they react - if the mirror's disturbing or upsetting don't force the issue - just remove it.


----------

